

Apple's iAds still not working outside of the US & UK? - mcbain
http://shiftyjelly.wordpress.com/2010/11/09/iads-shmiads/

======
arn
Looks like Apple enabled non us/uk iads for a day or two and then turned them
off. I presume they were testing for a later launch.

$6 for 400 impressions is $15 cpm which is amazing. You can't complain about
it just because you have a low volume app. If you add default ads from other
networks u can fill your intentional inventory now but the Cpm will be much
worse.

Its like saying I just sold one book in my online retail store so online
retail is a joke.

